
The Illusion of Knowledge - jonbaer
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/155121836641/the-illusion-of-knowledge
======
greenstonekid
I just read the article and I found the premise of the article that its
difficult for non-scientists (the uniformed) to make a judgement on the
validity of the fact present to them without indepth personal research. Then I
read the comments. It seems not a single person understood the premise and
began arguing with each other the validity of climate change.

